# Organizer sur iPad ?



## Helmer (8 Septembre 2011)

iCal, Contact et autres App type organizer ne me conviennent pas.
Existe t-il une Appli reprenant en tout point les agendas papier ? Agenda, contacts, notes, planning, etc ?
Exacompta et Quo Vadis m'ont dit que le développement d'appli était à l'étude mais que rien n'avait abouti pour l'instant.
Sur Windows il y a Lotus Organizer, repris par IBM, qui aurait bien besoin d'un rafraichissement mais qui répond parfaitement à ce que j'attend d'une telle appli.
Et vous, qu'en pensez-vous ?


----------

